# What turbo is this? (Holset content inside)



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

I just picked up this turbo and I am at a loss of what exactly it is. It's sized like a HX35 but with a weird exhaust housing and goofy long inlet. As you can see, it's got a T3 non-divided exhaust flange and i though all HX35's were divided. Any help would be appreciated. 

Pics:







Thanks!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i have no idea, but that $hit is ugly. :laugh: ditch that and get something more conventional... :thumbup:


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

You're crazy! Holsets make big power. Plus, what's more conventional than a factory turbo?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

BARELY LEGAL said:


> You're crazy! Holsets make big power. Plus, what's more conventional than a factory turbo?


X2 holsets are much better than garrett etc suckers will out last you engine by far.But i have no idea what model that holset is.


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Upon further inspection, I'm thinking it might be an HY35. I base this on the non-divided turbine housing, but I'm no expert. I emailed the guys from Holset UK and hopefully they can get back to me with some good news. 

Also, I know Holsets can be tricky with finding V-Band flanges that mate up to the factory output flange. What do you guys/gals think of welding a new flange to the current one?


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Unless they put on a smaller compressor, the HY35 should be 56mm.

Maybe HX30?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

I have had a hx35 and now have a hy35 on my car and that looks nothing like them at all look at pics 
left one is hy35 and right is hx35


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Whats weird is that it looks like it has an intake temp sensor of some sort. Pretty sure its a variant of an hx35.

Measure your exducer on the compressor to confirm this, but otherwise I think its this one.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Comp...arQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_893wt_828


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Whats weird is that it looks like it has an intake temp sensor of some sort. Pretty sure its a variant of an hx35.
> 
> Measure your exducer on the compressor to confirm this, but otherwise I think its this one.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Comp...arQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_893wt_828




My measurements suck but it's close to 83mm. I didn't measure at the bottom of the wheel so it's definitely a small number. This turbo was sold to me as an HX35 but the seller didn't know much about it. I've never seen an HX35 that looked like this so I don't know.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Found it...

HE341VE, VGT turbo. Pic of exducer in 1st post shows the VGT blades. Did some research for the HE341 (HX35, HY35 new sibling) and stumbled upon this. Scroll down a bit to find it. IAT sensor and all.










http://mercedesforum.com/forum/diesel-performance-49/turbocharger-information-vnt-wastegated-48071/


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Also, the hole next to the IAT is for a turbine speed sensor.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That's not a vgt turbo, might be close.


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

That does look close though. Maybe a little smaller than the one I have. 





So, Now that everyone is stumped on WHAT this exactly is, how about a more practical application question. 

Do you folks think this will be a good turbo for a 325i M20 turbo set-up? I want a quick boosting turbo that I might be using for a daily/drifter. I'm planning on staying stock internals but with ARP hardware and a nice gasket. I know BMW's are not this sites specialty, but you people know more about Holset stuff than most bimmer guys. 

Thanks!


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

BUMP

Holset never got back to me. WTF. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

that is for sure an hy35! there are a few variants of th hy35 and mine looks and measures out the same. the complressor housing is different on mine but different applications require different styl housings.

http://www.jmturbo.com/index.php?ma..._id=83&zenid=4b1f4b9adf1229db5072ba34709c52b4

that is a pic of mine notice everything is the same accept the compressor housing.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Could I get a couple of pics of the side where the wastegate actuator connects and some more pics of the turbine.

I still think its a HE341VE...


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

dodger21 said:


> Could I get a couple of pics of the side where the wastegate actuator connects and some more pics of the turbine.
> 
> I still think its a HE341VE...


The HE351VE & 341VEs do not have wastegates.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mcstiff said:


> The HE351VE & 341VEs do not have wastegates.


But there are versions of pneumatically controlled HE341VE in medium duty and off road equipment.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

dodger21 said:


> But there are versions of pneumatically controlled HE341VE in medium duty and off road equipment.


I am not talking about the actuator, the OP shows and internal WG flap. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordZedd (Sep 14, 2008)

That turbo is an HX30W.


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*holset*

Same here!! 90% shure it's a HX30 variation with the iat on the inlet,definetly not vgt since it doe not have the oil selenoid to activate the oil plunger!!.( side note that turbo is great for 1.8 to 2.1 engines up to 20psi) eficiently.looking for one of those to replace my k26#8 porsche turbo,will see how it goes and i hope i have been of some help,later,Roderick


----------



## jettaboy92 (Jul 14, 2011)

This turbo is an hx 25. I can tell by the big fin with little area surrounding it


----------

